# Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo



## Andy89 (6. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mich schon durch die Suchfunktion geklickt und auch in die Seite www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de eingelesen, leider bin ich noch nicht ganz schlau geworden.

Also ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir ein paar Fragen beantworten.

Ich war vor vielen Jahren auf einem Campingplatz ziemlich genau zwischen Roermond und Venlo, der kleine Ort heißt Neer. Die Gewässer im Umkreis des Campingplatzes gehören zum Teil dem HSV Leudal.

So, nun will ich mal wieder mit einem Freund in Holland angeln gehen und den Raubfischen nachstellen, gerade für Hecht interessieren uns auch die kleinen Kanäle. Als ich früher dort geangelt habe, gab es diesen VisPas noch nicht. Allerdings war ich Ende letzten Jahres auch dort angeln. Ich bin also in einen Angelladen gefahren und habe erklärt das ich gerne in den Kanälen angeln wollte, nach kurzem Gerede hatte ich für rund 7€ einen Gastschein für eine Woche und durfte damit so wie mir die Dame erzählt hat, eine Woche lang in allen Gewässern des HSV Leudals fischen. Allerdings wenn ich jetzt auf der Homepage lese, frage ich mich, ob ich überhaupt diesen Gastschein hätte bekommen dürfen. Oder etwa nur in Verbindung mit dem Vispas, ich war jedenfalls dort angeln, wurde aber auch nicht kontrolliert.

Also wie bereits gesagt wollen wir dieses Jahr dann merhfach rüber fahren und "meine" alten Hechtgewässer befischen :q, reicht es jetzt wenn wir uns dann wieder für 7€ so einen Wochenschein besorgen? 

Zudem wollen wir unser Glück auch an der Maas in der nähe von Roermond auf Zander versuchen, dafür brauchen wir dann auf jeden Fall den VisPas, oder?

So ganz blicke ich da wirklich noch nicht durch, früher sind wir zur Post gefahren und haben ein paar Gulden bezahlt und alles war gut #q :q:q

MfG.

Andy


----------



## anmac (6. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Hallo,

ob Du die Gewässer mit ´nem Vispas beangeln darfst, erfährst Du hier: www.visplanner.nl

Für die Maaß brauchst Du den auf jeden Fall.
Hol Dir den bei einem "Limburger Verein", dann kannste auch noch für wenig Geld die Maaßplassenvergunning kaufen.
Damit kannste dann auch die Maaßseen bei Roermond befischen.

Gruß,
Andre


----------



## Andy89 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Aber ist es überhaupt möglich ohne den VisPas in den Niederlanden angeln zu dürfen?

So wie ich letztes Jahr, sprich für ein paar Euro einen Gastschein zu erwerben und damit die Vereinsgewässer zu befischen?


----------



## Andy89 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Ah die homepage ist echt gut, also wenn ich den Ort eingebe, bei mir dann z.B. der Ort Neer, wo die Maas lang fließt klicke ich auf VisPas und wenn die Gewässer dunkel gefärbt werden, darf ich dort mit dem VisPas fischen oder?


Ich sprech leider obwohl ich über 10 Jahre in den Niederlanden auf einem Campingplatz war kein Wort Niederländisch :q:q:q:q Wir waren halt nur Deutsche auf dem Platz |supergri


----------



## anmac (7. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Genau, dunkelblau gefärbt heisst mit dem Vispas befischbar.

Wenn es irgendwie farbig ist (ausser hellblau), ist es ein Verbandsgewässer.Die Farbskala kannste am rechten Kartenrand öffnen.
Ist das Gewässer hellblau gefärbt, ist es ein Privatgewässer, für das Du vom Eigentümer eine Erlaubnis brauchst.(z.B. die ersten 21 oder 22km des Rheins hinter der deutschen Grenze.Die Erlaubnis gibt´s bei einem Berufsfischer der da leider die Fischereirechte hat).
Da musste dich dann echt durchfragen,oder dich vor Ort im Angelladen informieren.Manchmal hat der Vispas da dann keine Gültigkeit, so auch auf den ersten Rheinkilometern.

Mach Dir nix draus, mein einziges Wort niederländisch ist Heineken. :q

Gruß,
Andre


----------



## Deep Water (7. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Seltsam ist aber folgendes: Die Maas bei Neer erscheint im Visplaner dunkelblau, also mit dem Vispas befischbar. Ich wurde allerdings informiert, dass ab der Swalmmündung stromabwärts mittlerweile ein Berufsfische die Rechte hat. ;+
Was ist denn nun richtig???

@ Andy:
Wo gibt es denn bei Neer geeignete Hechtkanäle. Würde mich sehr interessieren. |supergri
Ich könnte dir dann ein paar Tipps für die Zander in Roermond geben. #h


----------



## Andy89 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Hallo Deep Water, genau das was du geschrieben hast habe ich auch gehört. Das sagte mir die Dame im Angelladen auch und das habe ich auch von anderen Anglern die noch dort fischen gehört.

Zu den Hechtkanälen, kennst du den Sandfang? HSV Leudal Gewässer, dort Kanal auf und abwärts Richtung Maas haben wir immer gute Hechte gefangen. 


Aber eine Frage bleibt immer noch offen |kopfkrat

Darf ich nun OHNE VisPas einen Gastschein in einem Verein z.B. HSV Leudal kaufen/erwerben. Oder war das ein Fehler der Dame im Angelladen und ich hätte diesen nur bekommen dürfen, wenn ich auch den VisPas besitze?

Ist echt alles irgendwie kompliziert.. jetzt auch wieder der Widerspruch mit der Maas bei Neer.....


----------



## Der Troll (7. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Ich lese hier aufmerksam mit, da mich dieses Thema Vispass auch sehr unsicher macht.

Ich habe einen Vispass vom Angelverein in Doesburg. Als ich diesen in Roermond im Angelgeschäft vorlegte gab mir die Dame für 7,-€ ohne Probleme die Erlaubnis für die Maasplaasen.
Wenn ich dann hier lese das man die nur mit dem Vispass der Provinz Limbourg erwerben darf frage ich mich was nun richtig ist. Fische ich nun illegal?
Darf ich egal welchen Vispass ich habe die dunkelblauen Gewässer befischen? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Andy89 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Hey Der Troll, also von dem was ich so gelesen habe, würde ich sagen das du legal dort angeln darfst. Weil du mit dem VisPas egal von welchem Verein die Gewässer die auf dieser Visplanner Homepage dunkelblau gefärbt sind mit dem VisPas beangel darfst. Auch die Erweiterung für die Maasplaasen bekommt man mit einem Vispas egal welchem Verein man angehört auch.

Aber ich lese mir ja nur selber gerade das Wissen zusammen, also ist meine Antwort mit Vorsicht zu genießen 

Ach ja, auf der Homepage www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de sind ja einige Angelläden in Deutschland gelistet, in denen man den VisPas auch erwerben kann. Einer unter anderem kurz vor der Holländischen Grenze, das würde sich ja anbieten, denn ich und ein Freund wollen Samstag bei dem schönen Wetter evtl einen Angel-Ausflug nach Holland machen und auf dem Wege direkt den VisPas dort erwerben. Die Frage ist nur, bekommt man den direkt oder muss man da Tage drauf warten?

MfG.
Andy


----------



## Der Troll (8. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Hallo Andy, ich war in M´Gladbach und dort hat mein Kumpel sich den Vispass geholt. Kannste direkt mitnehmen. Die Karte kommt dann 4 Wochen später per Post nach Hause.
Du bekommst direkt deine Durchschrift mit und die ist gültig solange der richtige Pass in Form der Scheckkarte noch nicht da ist. Kannst also direkt ans Wasser und fischen.#6


----------



## Andy89 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Hallo, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass nicht in jedem Angelladen sämtliche Vereine vertreten sind oder?

Sprich in Mönchengladbach könnte ich da dem HSV Leudal beitreten und den VisPas bekommen, oder nicht?


----------



## anmac (9. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Hallo Andy,

wie gesagt, wenn Du nicht ein bestimmtes Verbandsgewässer befischen willst, ist es egal welchem Verein Du beitrittst.

Willst Du in einem Vereinsgewässer angeln musst Du dir den Erlaubnisschein bei dem Verein holen (bzw. in dem Angelladen der diesen anbietet).
Wenn man keine Gastkarten bekommt, und nur als Vereinsmitglied das Gewässer beangeln darf,musste dann halt da Mitglied werden.Dann bekommste den Erlaubnisschein automatisch mit der Vereinsmitgliedschaft.

Wenn man in mehreren Vereinen Mitglied ist, kann man sich die doppelt oder dreifach (je nachdem in wieviel Vereinen man Mitglied ist) gezahlten Verbandsgebühren erstatten lassen.
(Dubbele afdracht). Dann ist die Mitgliedschaft in mehreren Vereinen gar nicht mehr so teuer.

Die Maasplaassenvergunning bekommt man für ich glaube 7€, wenn man Mitglied in einem Limburger Verein ist.(Sportvisserij Limburg).

Gruß,
Andre


----------



## Andy89 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Das klingt gut, danke für die Hilfe.

Ich versuch es Morgen mit nem Kollegen, fahren früh los in den Angelladen in Holland, in dem ich letztes Jahr die Gastscheine für den Verein der mich interessiert bekommen habe. Ich will dort den VisPas + Vereinsmitgliedschaft im Verein + Maasplaasen... mal gucken ob das klappt :q

Der VisPas kostet ca. 40 € oder? Ist dadrin schon der Vereinsbeitrag enthalten, oder kommt der auch noch zu?

MfG.

Andy


----------



## Deep Water (10. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Darin ist der Beitrag bereits enthalten. Je nach Verein kostet dich dann der Vispas ein paar Euro mehr oder weniger. Ich bezahle immer 43,- € für meinen Vispas und hab die entsprechenden Vereinsgewässer "meines" Vereins dabei.


----------



## Deep Water (10. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*



Andy89 schrieb:


> ...
> Zu den Hechtkanälen, kennst du den Sandfang? HSV Leudal Gewässer, dort Kanal auf und abwärts Richtung Maas haben wir immer gute Hechte gefangen.....



Den Sandfang kenne ich leider nicht. Welcher Ort liegt in der Nähe? Ich entnehme deinem Beitrag das ich dort noch eine extra Erlaubnis vom HSV Leudal brauche. Woher bekomme ich die?

Mit der Maas musst du davon ausgehen, dass du sie von oberhalb Neer bis unterhalb Kessel nicht mehr beangeln darfst.

Gruß


----------



## Andy89 (11. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Hallo Leute,

wollte euch kurz von meinem Angeltag in Holland erzählen der leider ganz schön schief gegangen ist.

Wir sind schön morgens los gefahren und wollten dann in den Angelladen, in dme ich mir auch letztes Jahr die Wochenscheine für den HSV Leudal gekauft habe.... Allerdings war das GLück nicht auf unsere Seite... da fährt man einmal im Jahr nach Holland und genau dann war die gute Dame in dem Angelladen in Urlaub... Na super... ich wusste aber noch einen Angelladen im Umkreis... Also sind wir dahin.. aber die haben gar keine Scheine verkauft... Haben uns aber eine andere Adresse nennnen können.
Wir schon total frustriert zur nächsten Adresse gefahren, dieser Laden hatte dann Scheine da, allerdings nur für die Maas. Zu der Zeit waren wir mit Mittagessen schon gute 3 Stunden in Holland und hatten nicht ein mal geangelt. Wir haben uns dann entschlossen uns da einen Tagesschein für die Maas zu kaufen, die sie uns für 10€ aushändigten. Wir hätten auch noch ein paar Läden abfahren können, aber es war ja auch Samstag und schon 13 Uhr durch, die Chance das die Läden dort noch offen  hatten, waren ja auch gering.

Enttäuscht sind wir dann nur mit der Maas Erlaubnis dort angeln gegangebn, eigentlich wollten wir ja die Kanäle des HSV LEudal befischen wo es echt schöne Hechte gibt....

An der Maas haben wir dann aber denn noch etwas gefangen. Ein paar Barsche und 2 Hechte, habe sie nicht gemessen waren zwischen 50-60cm.

Naja was soll man sagen, alles irgendwie doof gelaufen.

Wollen aber in ein paar Wochen mal für ein Tage runter, dann aber mit dem Schein für die HSV Leudal Gewässer.


----------



## Deep Water (12. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Tja so kann´s gehen. So ein Angeltag will auf jeden Fall gut organisiert sein und die Holländer sind immer für eine Überraschung gut. Entweder der Angelladen hat zu oder die Slippe hat plötzlich ne Schranke oder der Hechtgraben ist plötzlich ausgebaggert und umgeleitet worden 
 Zumindest seid ihr nicht als Schneider nach Hause gefahren.

Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht wo der Sandfang ist ;+
Gruß
André


----------



## Andy89 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Hey, oh ja das stimmt...

Ich hoffe in ein paar Wochen wenn wir für ein paar Tage hinfahren klappt alles.

Du musst mal bei Google Earth gucken, wenn du den Ort Neer in den Niederlanden (In Limburg) suchst, dann der N273 richtung Roermond aus dem Ort raus folgst, kreuzt ein kleiner Kanal die Straße. Den Kanal etwas in den Wald verfolgen und dann siehst du, dass der Kanal da aufgestaut wird. Das ist der Sandfang, HSV Leudal Gewässer.


----------



## Deep Water (14. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Alles klar, vielen Dank. Wenn du mir jetzt noch den Laden nennst, wo es die entsprechenden Scheine gibt ... #6

Viel Glück auf jeden Fall für´s nächste mal.


----------



## Athrox (14. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Hallo Leuz,

Also das mit dem VisPas ist halt nich ganz einfach. Vielleicht geht's mit etwas Hintergrundwissen besser:

Alle Angelverbände und -vereine in den Niederlanden sind Mitglied in einer Föderation. Es gibt insgesamt 8 Föderationen:
1. Federatie Groningen/Drenthe
2. Federatie Friesland
3. Federatie Oost Nederland
4. Sportvisserij NoordWest Nederland
5. Federatie Gooi & Eemland
6. Federatie Midden Nederland
7. Sportvisserij Zuidwest Nederland
8. Sportvisserij Limburg

Egal in welchem Angelverein du Mitglied wirst, mit dem VisPas wirst du immer automatisch Mitglied einer Föderation - nämlich in genau der Föderation, der dieser Angelverein angehört. Du bekommst von dieser Föderation dann deinen VisPas. Dieser ist ein Jahr lang gültig.

Alle mit dem VisPas befischbaren Gewässer sind in 2 verschiedenen Gewässerlisten (Lijsten van viswateren) aufgenommen. Es gibt eine landesweite Liste (Landelijke lijst) und eine föderative Liste (Federatieve lijst).
Grundsätzlich dürfen alle Gewässer in der landesweiten Liste mit jedem VisPas befischt werden, egal von welcher Föderation der VisPas ausgestellt wurde.
Die in der föderativen Liste aufgeführten Gewässer, dürfen ausschließlich mit dem VisPas der jeweiligen Föderation befischt werden.
Wenn du im Visplanner auf ein bestimmtes Gewässer klickst, siehst du ein Popup mit dem originalen Text aus der zugehörigen Liste. Da steht dann auch, ob dies ein föderatives Gewässer ist, bzw. welche Zusatzgenehmigungen du brauchst, um in diesem Gewässer fischen zu dürfen.

Nu kann es sein, dass der Angelverein der alleinige Fischrechtbesitzer ist. Dann brauchst du neben dem Vispas noch eine schriftliche Genehmigung des betreffenden Angelvereins (visvergunning).

Es kann aber auch sein, dass zwar das Gewässer zum Verein gehört, dass du aber ein anderes Grundstück betreten musst, um das Gewässer zu erreichen. Ergo brauchst du neben dem VisPas eine Genehmigung des Eigentümers des anderen Grundstücks (looprechtvergunning), sein Land zu betreten.

Da ein VisPas aber immer ein ganzes Jahr gültig ist, hat man auch Tages-, Wochen-, Wochenend- und Monatskarten eingeführt (z.B. für Touristen oder etwa Gelegenheitsangler). Mit einem solchen Schein ist kein VisPas nötig. Wohl gilt der Schein nur für exakt jenes Gewässer, wofür der Schein ausgestellt ist. Wenn du auf dem Weg zum Wasser den Besitz von Dritten betrittst, entbindet dich der Schein nicht vom Einholen der Zutrittsgenehmigung beim enstprechenden Besitzer.

Und dann gibt's eigentlich nur noch den Unterschied "VisPas" und "Kleine VisPas". Für den kleinen VisPas gilt die "Kleine lijst van viswateren".

Grundsätzlich steht eigentlich alles in dem kleinen Büchlein mit der landesweiten und der föderativen Liste. Es ist übrigens Pflicht, die entsprechende Liste bei sich zu haben, in der das Gewässer steht, an dem man fischt. Diese ist nämlich Teil des entsprechenden VisPas.

Schwierig für Ausländer ist an der ganzen Sache, dass man
A) niederländisch können muss (um die Listen und die dazugehörigen Texte lesen zu können) und man sich
B) in der Region, die man befischen will, gut auskennen muss (man kapiert sonst nicht, von welchen Gewässergebieten in der Liste grade die Rede ist).

Ich wollte die Listen und Texte ja eigentlich schonmal ins Deutsche übersetzt haben, aber nach so ungefähr 5 Seiten wurde mir klar, wieviel Arbeit das ist. Seitdem liegt das Büchlein wieder im Auto.... |supergri

Sollte ich nochwas vergessen habe, bitte ich um Ergänzung.


----------



## Andy89 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Na das ist doch mal eine super Antwort, also war bzw. ist es auch legal an den HSV Leudal Gewässern mit einem Wochenschein zu fischen, ohne in Besitz eines VisPas zu sein. Wunderbar 

Meine Fragen sind geklärt, vielen Dank.


----------



## Der Troll (15. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

@Athrox
Großes Kino. Endlich mal eine verständliche Erklärung. Jetzt hat sich etwas Licht in meinen Tunnel begeben.
Werde mir jetzt mal mit dieser Erklärung die ganzen Papiersachen genauer ansehen.
Nochmals tausend Dank#6


----------



## Athrox (15. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Gern geschehen. :m

Es gibt dann halt noch 'n paar Feinheiten, z.B. für das Nachtangeln (siehe z.B. eventuell benötigter NachtVisPas) oder, wie anmac schon sagte, Erstattungsmöglichkeiten für zuviel gezahlte Beiträge. Auch können (wie in Deutschland) die Mindestmaße und die zulässigen Fangmengen variieren. Grundsätzlich gilt der Standard, bei Abweichungen steht das dann aber auch in der entsprechenden Liste im zugehörigen Text.



Andy89 schrieb:


> ... also war bzw. ist es auch legal an den HSV Leudal Gewässern mit einem Wochenschein zu fischen, ohne in Besitz eines VisPas zu sein...



Genau. Wenn du eine brauchst, eine Übersicht der Gewässer des HSV Leudal findest du hier. Da gibt's auch 'ne kurze Beschreibung der verschiedenen Gewässer, allerdings nur in niederländisch... 

Eine Korrektur wollte ich noch einbringen:
Ich habe geschrieben, dass der VisPas immer ein Jahr gültig ist. Richtig müsste es heißen: Der VisPas gilt für das Jahr, für den er ausgestellt ist. Also ein VisPas 2011 gilt bis 31. Dezember 2011, egal wann man ihn gekauft hat.

Fijne avond!


----------



## Deep Water (16. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*



Athrox schrieb:


> Gern geschehen. :m


 
Danke schön! #6


----------



## Kollabo (19. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

falls man an den maasplassen angeln will (bei roermond) brauch man einen zusatzschein maasplassenvergunning, welcher nur gültig ist, falls man mitglied in einem limburger verein ist... kostet 6 €.
wenn man anderswo mitglied ist brauch man noch zusätzlich eine sub-mitgliedschaft für 14,50€.
das ist z.B bei mir der fall weil ich zuerst mitglied in den haag zuid holland war! 

Petri Heil vom Kollabo


----------



## Der Troll (19. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Ich bin am Samstag im Eingang zur Zuitplaasen das erste Mal kontroliert worden. Sie kamen zu dritt in einem silbernen Boot. 

Ich hatte kein Problem mit meinem Visspas aus Doesburg und der Plaasenkarte. Die wiederum wollten sie unbedingt sehen, fragten auch speziell danach.

Was sie auch sehen wollten ist der Perso. Ich hatte meinen im Auto gelassen und man belehrte mich, das in den NL man den Perso mit Lichtbild bei sich führen muss. Sie gaben sich nun in meinem Fall mit dem deutschen Fischereischein zufrieden, dort ist ja auch ein Lichtbild drin und zeigte mich. Im großen und ganzen waren sie sehr nett. 
Kumpel von mir hatte drei fertig montierte Ruten auf seinem Boot, fischte aber nur mit einer. Die beiden anderen standen nur im Rutenhalter, die 3te Rute kostete ihn schlappe 70,-€. Man darf nur 2 montierte Ruten mit sich führen. Keine Disskusion.


----------



## Athrox (21. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Hi Leuz,

Ich kenn ja nu die Maasplassen nich, weil ich zum Angeln nich so weit in den Süden fahr', is mir viel zu warm da. :q

Hab mal fix nachgekuckt, es ist so wie Kollabo schon beschrieb:
Die Maasplassen sind föderative Gewässer der Föderation Sportvisserij Limburg, d.h. nur mit einem VisPas von dieser Föderation befischbar.
Dazu haben sich alle lokalen Angelvereine zusammengeschlossen und eine Maasplassenvergunning geschaffen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht für jede Pfütze 'nen anderen Schein braucht.

@Troll:
Das heißt aber auch: Wenn du deinen VisPas in Doesburg gekauft hast, hast du sehr wahrscheinlich Glück gehabt. Doesburg liegt nämlich bei Arnheim, das ist Föderation Midden Nederland. Das steht auf dem VisPas, musst mal nachschauen.
Aber unter uns gesagt, die meisten Kontrolleure (oft Polizei oder Gewässerschutz) schauen eh nur nach der Zusatzerlaubnis, weil die Typen nämlich oft selber auch keine Ahnung haben, wie der Regel-Urwald funktioniert. Man hat denen einfach nur gesagt, nach welchen Zetteln sie fragen und worauf sie sonst noch so achten müssen.



Der Troll schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir hatte drei fertig montierte Ruten auf seinem Boot, fischte aber nur mit einer. Die beiden anderen standen nur im Rutenhalter, die 3te Rute kostete ihn schlappe 70,-€. Man darf nur 2 montierte Ruten mit sich führen...



Jep. Steht auch in der entsprechenden Liste.
Zitat Landelijke & Federatieve Lijst van Viswateren / Sportvisserij Limburg:
"In deze wateren mag door de houder van de VISpas worden gevist met maximaal twee hengels (welke ten hoogste zijn voorzien van drie stuks één-, twee- of drietandige haken) voorzien van alle wettelijk toegestane aassoorten (Let op: ook het voorhanden hebben, langs de waterkant, van meer dan twee volledig opgetuigde hengels is verboden)."
Zitat Ende.


----------



## Athrox (21. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Schonwieder ich,

ich seh grad, dass es eine eigene Lijst van viswateren Maasplassen gibt, in der die verschiedenen Gewässer einzeln behandelt werden.


----------



## Ralö (26. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*

Hallo zusammen,


schon mal danke für den sehr informativen Thread.

Ich habe es jetzt so rausgelsen, dass ich mit meinem VisPas der Sportvisserij NoordWest Nederland die Maas zwischen Roermond und Venlo (also der dunkelblaue Bereich im Visplaner) ohne Zusatzschein problemlos beangeln kann?

Stimmt das so? 

Gruß Ralö


----------



## Der Troll (26. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln zwischen Roermond und Venlo*



Ralö schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> schon mal danke für den sehr informativen Thread.
> ...



Ja, das stimmt genau so. 
In die Plaasen darfst du dann aber nicht rein. Die Plaasenkarte kannste auch nur mit einem in der Region Limburg gekauften Visspas erwerben.


----------

